# Litespeed Li2 -- Tested by ROAD Magazine (March '13)



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

The March 2013 issue of ROAD Magazine has a very favorable review of the Litespeed Li2. You can find it on pages 52-54:
bluetoad.com/publication/?i=142073


----------

